# LAN-Party // USK 12



## MiChaRiot (28. März 2017)

Hi Leute, 

ich und einer meiner Kollegen würden gern in den kommenden Osterferien mit den Kindern unseres Kinderheims am Abend eine kleine LAN-Party veranstalten. Das Problem ist die Spiele-Auswahl und deshalb hoffe ich auf Ideen von eurer Seite. Wichtig ist: 

- es sollten 4-8 Leute zusammen oder gegeneinander Spielen können
- die Kinder sind zwischen 12 und 16 deshalb ist für die Spiele eine USK von 12 Jahren Pflicht.
- Internet ist vorhanden aber leider nur eine 6000 Leitung was bei Traffic und Ping lastigen Spielen schnell zu wenig sein dürfte.
- Die Spiele sollten auf den PCs laufen die ich mit den Kindern im Rahmen eine Computerbastelkurses zusammengebaut habe:

Die schwächsten Mitglieder sind: 

Intel Core2Quad Q8200, 4 GB DDR 2, GTX 550Ti, Win7 64bit
Intel Core i3-550, 4 GB DDR2, GTX 560, Win7 64bit

Bei dem Genre sind wir nicht festgelegt darf also von Shooter bis Echtzeitstrategie alles rein.

LG


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (28. März 2017)

Spontan würde mir Crashday einfallen...Autos ausgestattet mit Minigun und Raketenwerfer und man fährt sich gegenseitig zu Schrott  oder Klassiker wie capture the flag 

Allerdings gabs da mal ein Problem mit dem Mehrspielermodus...musst mal gucken, ob das noch geht ^^


----------



## MountyMAX (28. März 2017)

Age of Empires 2 (HD)

Ich würde ja gern noch  Serious Sam 2 vorschlagen, was ein richtiger Gaudi im Multiplayer war/ist, nur leider meinte die USK ein ab 16 zu geben, während PEGI ab 12 ist


----------



## Kusanar (28. März 2017)

Crashday hatten wir auf unserer letzten LAN (anno 2015 ) am Start, läuft unter Windows 7 und 8 ohne Probleme. Zu Windows 10 kann ich leider nix sagen. Ansonsten fällt mir noch ein:

OpenTTD
Trackmania
Minetest (oder das große Vorbild davon, Minecraft)
Teeworlds


----------



## Poulton (28. März 2017)

Hammerwatch
Empire Earth
Flatout 2
Siedler 2 (Gold) in Verbindung mit Return to the Roots

Spiele mit Spawn-Installationsmöglichkeit, sprich nur einer benötigt die Vollversion, bei weiteren (Anzahl hängt vom Spiel ab) wird eine reine MP-Version installiert:
Starcraft 1 
Age of Empires 1 + 2 (das Original, nicht die HD-Version)
Warcraft 2
Heroes of Might and Magic 2 + 3 (für 3 gibt es mit dem VCMI Project, ähnlich OpenTTD, ein Engine-Remake)

Freeware:
Clonk Planet, Endeavour oder Rage
S.W.I.N.E.
0 A.D.


----------



## Kindercola (28. März 2017)

Baboviolent . Ganz spaßiger Shooter. Ob der ab 12 ist kA. Man schießt ja im Endeffekt nur Bälle ab 
Warcraft 3 - vielleicht mit CustomMaps oder als TowerDefensevarianten. Da gibts ja viel Zeugs


----------



## doncamill (28. März 2017)

Flatout 2 darf auf KEINER!!111ELF! Lan-Party fehlen


----------



## MiChaRiot (28. März 2017)

Schon sehr gute Ideen dabei! Danke!

Für mich gelisted hab ich schonmal:

Flatout 2
Trackmania
AOE 2 (oder die HD)
Warcraft 3

Ein kurzweiliger (Ego)Shooter wäre natürlich auch noch eine coole Sache allerdings sieht es da natürlich auch etwas schlecht aus.

Serious Sam 2 mit einer PEGI 12 würde ich da nach aktuellen Maßstäben akzeptieren noch cooler wäre ein LAN Modus für Plants vs. Zombies Garden Warfare. Bei Warcraft 3 kam mir auch noch Dota in den Sinn.


----------



## Kindercola (29. März 2017)

Wie gesagt Baboviolent  das kann man wirklich ganz kurz anzocken und ist eigentlich selbsterklärend.

PS: Find ich echt ne tolle Sache von dir/euch   ne Lan für die Kids zu organisieren


----------



## MiChaRiot (29. März 2017)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Wie gesagt Baboviolent  das kann man wirklich ganz kurz anzocken und ist eigentlich selbsterklärend.
> 
> PS: Find ich echt ne tolle Sache von dir/euch   ne Lan für die Kids zu organisieren



Danke, werds mir mal anschauen! Den Kindern und Pädagogen wirds gleichermaßen Spaß machen


----------

